# Horse racing / thoroughbred industry in UAE



## sophiesarah (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, my husband works in the thoroughbred industry and has no qualifications. We are looking at relocating to Abu Dhabi or Dubai. Is there actually a racing industry there, or is it just for the Dubai World Cup that the industry operates? We are not sure what other work he could do outside of the industry, as it's all he's ever done.
Many thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems a very odd question, as this is a very specific industry. Would think if in the industry already, would have contacts within the uae, as the sheikhs here have prescense in most of the major racing areas/ranch stables that are involved in this sport, all around the world. Probly better to go through contacts that he knows.


----------



## sophiesarah (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Jynxgirl. We can go through some contacts for Darley here in Australia. However, it appears as though there is not a 'full time' industry in the UAE as ther is in other countries that race year round, so that prompted my question. I presume it is not like Hong Kong where the racing industry consists of international trainers that reside there year round, more just the horses and trainers only come for specific meetings/carnivals. Thought someone already living there may be able to elaborate on the way racing is conducted there. Many thanks for your response.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a friend whose brother is involved with the polo league so will just give it a run through to see what he knows. Will try to post back within a few days.


----------



## sophiesarah (Apr 6, 2012)

Many thanks Jynxgirl. We may need to think outside the racing industry for him, as I know he doesn't want to be a 'kept' man! I appreciate your help.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a look here

Racehorse Trainers in UAE - Thorougbred Horse Racing, Racehorses, Breeding & Bloodstock

Maiden


----------



## critch12 (Mar 7, 2015)

*relocating*

hi guys , a bit unrelated to this post , 
but would anyone know how to move to uae and get a job with a stable , 
If ye have any contacts if ye could give me , That would mean a lot as I really want to move to uae working with horses , 
Thanks
Oliver


----------

